# Fitch stuff :D



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Since no one could come up with any good pics of Belcher, I'd like a Nice Fitch Sig/Avy combo if possible

The Request:

Jon Fitch Avatar/Sig. Matching Color Schemes plox


Pics:

I'll leave this up to you, unless I find some before it's done Ill post them here

Title: Jon Fitch


Sub-Text: Something like "hometown warrior" or something like that (use your own words if you want nothing is static)


More Sub-Text: Up to you


Colors: Darker and desaturated aside from a few bright, bold colors... Or anything you want to do >.>


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: yusplox


All attempts will be repped.

I leav emost of it up to the people doing the sig, I think art flows better from a creative mind without constraints. Have fun 


Also, winner gets 10k


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll make something. But what in God's name is plox?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

intrawebz for please

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plox


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> intrawebz for please
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plox


Lol, nice.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.

Oh, and noez probz.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tucheansele, dude.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dude


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

any way you can make the Hometown warrior part a bit bigger? I wouldn't be able to read that if I didnt know what it said :\ Also, add a tiny bit more red to the left side for balance and you win


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe it's the font... eh **** it. You win


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Different font.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

